

There are now more U.S. jobs in solar industry than coal mining - diafygi
http://www.politifact.com/rhode-island/statements/2014/jul/06/sheldon-whitehouse/there-are-already-more-american-jobs-solar-industr/

======
jtlien1
In that jobs are inversely proportional to the amount of productivity in an
industry, one would conclude that coal mining jobs are very productive and
solar not so much. This is not an argument for solar, because if the amount of
jobs is what matters, then we should be putting tons of money into the post
office. Do we still have 700K people delivering snail main?

